# Newegg.com has a shell shocker deal on LED bulbs tonight



## WiscWoody (Mar 29, 2014)

They are Sunsun brand, 3000K, 6.5W/40W equivalent, 450 lumen, 2 for $10 shipped. The deal runs until midnight pacific time or until supplies last. Go to their site to find out more. www.newegg.com


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 29, 2014)

Just ordered some. Have wanted to try them. Thanks.


----------



## jebatty (Mar 30, 2014)

Great price for a great bulb. I bought 20 of these a couple of months ago from EarthLED at a little over $5/bulb and replaced most CFL's: better light, 1/2 the power. Also bought 10 of the 60w equivalent. Very good.


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 30, 2014)

I guess when I can get a v similar Cree product for $5 from HomeDespot, every day, NewEgg has to move the product out.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2014)

woodgeek said:


> I guess when I can get a v similar Cree product for $5 from HomeDespot, every day, NewEgg has to move the product out.



The equivalent at HD here is still ten bucks apiece.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 30, 2014)

Well the sale is done, I wander if I should delete the thread?


----------



## DougA (Mar 30, 2014)

No, leave it up so the rest of us can be peed off.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 30, 2014)

Funny thing is, I still haven't bought any LED lights for the house. Not one. I have a lot of CFLs yet and some are older ones that I paid plenty for. Now with me not working I'll wait until some of my CFLs are used up and LEDs get better and cheaper.


----------



## Dave A. (Mar 30, 2014)

A little disappointed to see the actual price considering other deals I've seen on 60w equivs.  After all the talk here about the led bulbs, been wanting to try an LED bulb, so the local Shoprite (which seems to have pretty good deals on lots of things if you follow their weekly flyer) had Sylvania 60w equiv, 10w 2700k, 800 lumens 25k hours for $5 a piece (half price), so I got 2.  They're okay.  Price has to come down a lot more on them.

Not crazy about  the way they dim in a regular rotary dimmer--- basically just 3 steps: dim, medium, and bright, and if you don't have the setting right on the dimmer, they flicker.   But they'd be good in places where cfl's don't work real well, like in the refrigerator, or in a closet where the cfl's don't have a chance to get full bright -- good when the price comes down a little more, anyway.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2014)

I just ordered some of those from Newegg to see what all the shouting is about.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 30, 2014)

2700K is a little too warm for me. 3000 is better but I like mid 3K colors. Stuff like the fridge I don't sweat since there on just for a moment at a time. I like the Mr Beam battery powered motion lights I put in the bathrooms not long ago. I put two in each bathroom so when I get up at night to go I don't get blinded by the quartz vanity lights.


----------



## jebatty (Mar 31, 2014)

The SunSun I got from EarthLED are 3000K -- very nice, very dimmable, no flickering, no noise, even dim-down until just before out, then out completely. Yes, spent the money and now have a bunch of CFL's, but quality of life has improved, monthly electric bill has decreased, the air is a bit cleaner, and climate change is just a little more tempered.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 31, 2014)

I nearly bought the Sunsuns on Newegg but then I remembered I need to come up with the cash for my woods porting job being done on the saw. Eventually I'll get some and now I know the Sunsuns are good. I had no idea until now.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 2, 2014)

Bulbs arrived today. I likee. They sent 3,000K instead of 2,700K listed. And 450 lumen instead of 400.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 2, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Bulbs arrived today. I likee. They sent 3,000K instead of 2,700K listed. And 450 lumen instead of 400.


I'm pretty sure they were listed as such. See my original post.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 2, 2014)

3000 in the title but 2700 in the details.


----------



## loadstarken (Apr 8, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> The equivalent at HD here is still ten bucks apiece.


I can get them pretty cheap here locally because of power company instant rebates.  If you wanted me to I could buy and ship them to you if you covered the purchase price and shipping.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the six I bought from newegg will hold me awhile. Thanks.


----------



## loadstarken (Apr 8, 2014)

No problem.  
I have probably bought close to 1000 of them so far for relatives here and there all over the US.
The Home Depot that I go to has the zip of 98012 and you can see the prices online.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey now loadstarken, I pay utility rates to fund those rebates! You're stealing from me. JK, I don't know.


----------



## loadstarken (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm just trying to get our moneys worth!


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 10, 2014)

Same instate rebate deal here in Philly metro area.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 11, 2014)

I know they say LEDs are better than CFLs but the 100 watt replacements are pricey ($100) and its not the big wattage difference I had going from incandescent to CFL. But the lower wattage replacement are getting pretty cheap if you look for a deal. And i use so little electric that If I use a little more power it wont raise my bill much and when you average everything in on my bill, for example my last one... I used 245 KWh and my KWh charge was .1855 averaged out. But if I use another 100 KWh it would bring my KWh cost down to .13 per KWh. Thats with a $11.45 hook up charge and some other lesser charges ie. low income assistance etc. i think my whole bill was $46  and change. I wish i could go off the grid sometimes and actually now i am considered low income myself so I would get an extra 30% rebate from the state on too of another renate or credit but its still too much moola for me!


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 11, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> but the 100 watt replacements are pricey ($100)



$20 at Home Depot.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cree-100...ght-Bulb-BA21-16027OMF-12DE26-1U100/205054835


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 11, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> $20 at Home Depot.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cree-100...ght-Bulb-BA21-16027OMF-12DE26-1U100/205054835


Im trying to remember where i saw that 100 watt equivalent bulb...


----------



## Where2 (Apr 11, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I know they say LEDs are better than CFLs but the 100 watt replacements are pricey ($100)...



A 5 pack of the 100W Cree bulbs is real close to $100 at the HD. Maybe that is what you saw...


----------



## DBoon (Apr 12, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> f I use a little more power it wont raise my bill much and when you average everything in on my bill, for example my last one... I used 245 KWh and my KWh charge was .1855 averaged out. But if I use another 100 KWh it would bring my KWh cost down to .13 per KWh.


Hi WiscWoody, unless you have tiered pricing (e.g. $0.xx/kWh for the first 200 kWh, and $0.yy/kWh for the next 500 kWh), your assumption on costs may not be correct. 

You probably have a service charge, which makes the first kWh you use basically cost what the service charge is.  Then, each kWh after that is at a "marginal" rate, likely close to $0.10/kWh, based on some of the math you showed above.  Your bill should show you the details on this. 

Realistically, what this means is that it makes even less economic sense than you thought it did....


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 12, 2014)

I took the power used and divided it into the total amount paid. So the customer charge of $11.25 makes the small amount of power used pricey. The more I use makes the  KWh become cheaper but my bill still goes up. Here is a shot of the numbers used.


----------



## DBoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like 249 kWh for $30.88, and maybe a little more depending on the other charges.  This is the variable cost per kWh ($30.88/249).  The fixed cost is what you pay regardless of usage.  You should use the variable cost for rate of return calculation purposes.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 16, 2014)

I didn't choose to swap to LED for cost savings. It's because of the superior technology that instantly turns on at full brightness. In addition, the LEDs are supposed to last much longer but that has yet to be seen. The instant on, regardless of temperature, is awesome.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 16, 2014)

Sometimes when I hear a complaint about CFLs compared to incandescents I think of how spoiled we've become since people lit their homes with oil lamps.


----------



## Grisu (Apr 16, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Sometimes when I hear a complaint about CFLs compared to incandescents I think of how spoiled we've become since people lit their homes with oil lamps.



Just compare with the things people in other countries need to come up with even today: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...ht-bulb-water-bleach-bottle-article-1.1427011


----------



## begreen (Apr 16, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Sometimes when I hear a complaint about CFLs compared to incandescents I think of how spoiled we've become since people lit their homes with oil lamps.



A lot of whales are very happy for that change.


----------

